# Port Trinitie - Duck NC



## Miss Marty (Feb 7, 2007)

*II*

Has any been to Port Trinitie in Duck North Carolina
They have several styles units - Ocean to Sound


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have one of these units on hold for 24 hrs with II.  Has anyone stayed here or have any knowledge about this one.  I can't find any reviews on TUG or anywhere else.

Thanks.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2018)

Reopen! Have anyone stay at this resort ?
I can’t find anything on this resort in TUG Review, TripAdvisor or Google.

Duck, N.C. on OBX, is a very nice area.


----------

